
Show HN: Quickly Start Your Morning with Top of the Morning iPhone App - morcutt
http://gettopofthemorning.com
======
dylangs1030
I put my number in to be notified about when this becomes available. I also
looked at your vine video demonstrations.

A few questions:

1\. Do reminders sync with your reminders app, or are they submitted by the
user into this (separate) app? It specifically says it syncs the calendar, but
it doesn't say this for the reminder.

2\. Does the RSS feed reader aggregate multiple sources, ala Feedly or
Flipboard?

3\. I couldn't really see, but how much detail does the weather section give?
And does it use the same source as the Apple app or does it have its own
weather source it scrapes information from?

What I like:

Great website design, if a bit hacker oriented, but that's okay. It's very
easy and not exhausting to scroll through slides of each design facet for the
app. The mockup is excellent and very sleek, it makes me want to use this app.

Great concept, it cuts time out of the morning jumping from one app to
another. I would pay $2.99 for this at the highest, and I would expect this to
at least cost me $0.99. However, I'm not indicative of all users, I don't mind
paying a premium for apps.

Did you do the development and design work yourself? Are you an individual or
a team?

Good job!

~~~
morcutt
Awesome! Thank you for the feedback. The application will either be $.99 or
$1.99. It is currently just me doing both design and development.

As far as your questions go:

1\. Reminders and calendars currently sync with iOS Reminders and Calendar. I
will update the website to specify that.

2\. The RSS feed currently aggregates from a single source. You can search
(using Google feeds API) in the settings section of the app for a single feed.
I will jot down the multiple sources suggestion for future versions.

3\. The weather section gives you the current conditions and temperature,
12-hour forecast (in 3-hour intervals) of conditions, temperature, and chance
of precipitation. The current API for weather is forcast.io.

~~~
dylangs1030
Thanks for your response! I just wanted to let you know, I tried to email you
via this website but it bounced back.

~~~
morcutt
Ah! The joys of being a one man team. I had the wrong email in there. I
updated it now. Thank you for letting me know.

------
hawkharris
I think the design looks great and this app could be useful for people who
want to jumpstart their day. My only concern is that the market for reminder
and to-do list apps is extremely crowded. I've used some apps that seem
similar, and I'd be hesitant to download another. That said, you might need to
hone in on the features that makes your app stand out. This may sound vague,
but maybe incorporate tips or news related to breakfast, driving to work,
etc.?

~~~
morcutt
I agree, the market is saturated and more and more of these type of apps are
coming out. For version 1.0, I am going to keep the focus on keeping the app
as minimal as possible and analyze users feedback to help guide the direction
of future versions.

------
morcutt
Here are a few (low budget!) vine videos demonstrating the app :)

<https://vine.co/v/bYA2KHiFdLm> <https://vine.co/v/bYA2Lv6hmhp>
<https://vine.co/v/bYA0PrlD5JE> <https://vine.co/v/bYAPOwDV7lt>

------
dkris
I live outside the United States. India, to be more specific. I tried to key
in my number with my country code (+91). I got error-ed out. Is there a way I
can add an Indian number?

~~~
morcutt
I am working on fixing this right now. I used an API that validates and
formats the numbers. Apparently some mobile numbers outside the United States
are not returning as being valid.

EDIT: Should work now!

~~~
bitserf
Still getting an error (+64). 10 digit number incl. country code...any tips?

Looks pretty clean, I like it. Also a one man team, keep on trucking!

------
woah
Cool! Looks like the bright colors in the background might make the white text
hard to read.

~~~
morcutt
Thank you for the feedback! From the original design, I have toned down the
bright colors a bit and added a tiny bit of texture to make the white text
easier to read. I probably could tone down the brightness a bit more.

